# bay lake owers or DVC you have stayed there



## spiceycat (Mar 27, 2010)

just posted the first review on tug.

and it is not very good - would greatly appreciate it - if one of you would post a real review.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 28, 2010)

spiceycat said:


> just posted the first review on tug.
> 
> and it is not very good - would greatly appreciate it - if one of you would post a real review.



Thanks for the reminder about writing a DVC review. I would really like to attempt one as well!


----------



## Culli (Mar 28, 2010)

Forgot to post my review on TUG, I copied my impressions from our 10/09 visit that I posted on DIS.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 29, 2010)

thank you both!:whoopie: 

can't write a good review if I had too.


----------



## Lingber (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, Stayed in aBaylake 1 bedroom 2 weeks ago. Will try to write a review. Loved the rooms!!! Different than our home resort at Beach Club, but a great stay!!!


----------



## icydog (Apr 15, 2010)

Lingber said:


> Hi, Stayed in aBaylake 1 bedroom 2 weeks ago. Will try to write a review. Loved the rooms!!! Different than our home resort at Beach Club, but a great stay!!!




I take it then that you got in at 7 months. That was quite a coup. Tell me how did you like it.


----------



## Lingber (Apr 15, 2010)

Actually, I got in about 2 1/2 months before. Got 1 night and waitlisted for 2 others. I had a reservation at Wilderness Lodge, but really wanted to try Baylake. I have found over the past couple of years, that as long as I am not going over a holiday week, I can always get something. We usually stay at BCV or BWV because we love that area. Baylake, however was a nice surprise. The unit was so nice and for our family of four, having that extra bathroom in the 1 bedroom was awesome. The sleeper chair also worked out really well. My kids really can't share a sleep sofa so it was great not to drag an air mattress to Orlando! We would stay there again for a long weekend. :whoopie:


----------



## spiceycat (Apr 15, 2010)

hey wonderfully.

thanks for the review!!!

glad you enjoyed BLT.


----------



## klatkiew (Apr 26, 2010)

We are owners at BLT and stayed in a 2 BDRM MK view in Sept 09.   Awesome!   Units were fantastic.  Walking distance to MK (actually faster than the monorail).   the bridge connecting BLT to Contemporary made it really easy to use all of the hotel amenities.   Any specific questions  - just let me know.   We used Magical Express and had groceries delivered via Gardengrocer.com.   great trip.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 13, 2010)

Just booked a BLT MK view 2br for our annual MLK weekend trip! Will write a review as it's a newish resort.

And yes I booked at 7 months with my SSR points. 

I'm having a great booking year, Grand Villa at SSR for Thanksgiving, Beach Cottage at VB for Spring Break and now the Big Sandwich!  

Of course I'll do a review and won't look at it through my DVC rose colored glasses.


----------

